# Adding a Word? Desmayar



## ledgeetarist

I was wondering if there was a protocol for requesting a word to be added to the dictionary. I believe desmayar means "to faint," but it is not on wordreference.

Thanks


----------



## Daddyo

Yes it is: desmayar


----------



## ledgeetarist

Okay, it is in the Spanish dictionary, but not the Spanish to English dictionary.


----------



## Daddyo

True, it only appears in the reflexive form: desmayarse


----------



## ledgeetarist

Oh, okay, didn't realize that. Thanks.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

It's still a valid question.  I too have found the (very) occasional word or definition missing from the dictionaries.

Alas, I don't know the answer either.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

"Desmayar*se*" is mainly used as a reflexive verb.


----------



## Kelly B

The dictionary pages have a section called *Links* at the lower left of the screen. At the bottom of that is Suggestions. When you click on that, the default selection is "dictionary feedback." You can type in your suggested addition there.


----------

